

What a road seller taught me about selling - karterk
http://frelay.com/blog/2011/06/10/what-a-road-seller-taught-me-about-selling/

======
martinkallstrom
Great post and conclusion from an every day observation. I think the opposite
lesson can also be made: Whenever you see people experiencing some kind of
frustration, think about how you could develop a product that would make
people in that exact situation just a little less frustrated.

------
rglover
This is a great lesson for developing a sales strategy. People are more
willing to do things if you bring it to them. Even more so, offering something
that gives an automatic solution to a current problem will most likely create
a sale. Simple idea, but great to apply to every sale.

------
daimyoyo
This reminds me of the people in New York selling umbrellas when it rains.
Know what people need and offer it to them when they need it.

